# 2003 vw jetta 2.0L worth tunning?



## Stefano.T (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey guys I own a 2003 vw jetta 2.0L and have been wanting to tune it for a while. Im not shure 
if its worth spending the money, since its not a gti etc.... 

im just wondering if ill get eny results from it. 

i no its a stupid question but if you guys can give me your opions that would be great.


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

depends on what you're looking for. what kind of tuning? chip? FI?


----------



## Stefano.T (Apr 26, 2011)

probably more towards chip tunning. 

but if i can ask what FI tunning involves?


----------



## Stefano.T (Apr 26, 2011)

im looking for al performance and no show, and as much horsepower i can get. 

and i now theres alot off noobs like me on the form who say the same thing.


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

Chip-http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/main/en/files/2_1999-2005_volkswagen_jetta_mk4_20l_8v_115hp.html

That's one for ya. Uni, APR, and GIAC all offer chip tuning. relatively inexpensive. 

FI as in forced induction, will run you a lot more of money. IE-http://www.kineticmotorsport.com/products/KINETIC_MOTORSPORT_MKIV_2_0L_STAGE1_TURBO_KIT-864-257.html
From a personal perspective, I love when people boost the 2.0. 

Just my .02:beer:


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

Stefano.T said:


> im looking for al performance and no show, and as much horsepower i can get.


If all you're concerned with is performance, get a different motor. lot of guys will say 1.8t. I'm a vr fan. but to each's own.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

Stefano.T said:


> Hey guys I own a 2003 vw jetta 2.0L and have been wanting to tune it for a while. Im not shure
> if its worth spending the money, since its not a gti etc....
> 
> im just wondering if ill get eny results from it.
> ...


Not a stupid question at all. You can get some extra power out of the 2.0L, but its not going to be anything like the 1.8t models. if you wish to compare a stock 2.0L next to a modified 2.0L there is a good amount of difference that can be seen. 

recommended parts are:

intake system (short ram or CAI)
cat-back exhaust system
chip
street (mild) cam

these mods will get you going pretty good to start. Dont forget about the suspension, a lot more performance can be squeezed from the 2.0L when suspension has been upgraded. Give me a shout if you need any other pieces of advice.


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

^what he said


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

theguy831 said:


> ^what he said


:thumbup:


----------



## Stefano.T (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, 

How much would a different motor run me? 
and is it possible to involve forced inductions with a chip?
or is it one or the other?


----------



## Stefano.T (Apr 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Not a stupid question at all. You can get some extra power out of the 2.0L, but its not going to be anything like the 1.8t models. if you wish to compare a stock 2.0L next to a modified 2.0L there is a good amount of difference that can be seen.
> 
> recommended parts are:
> 
> ...


would a cold air intake do well too?


----------



## Stefano.T (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow im srry guys, i just had a massive brain fart lol 
CAI=cold air intake


----------



## Stefano.T (Apr 26, 2011)

im realy not this clueless


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

Stefano.T said:


> Wow im srry guys, i just had a massive brain fart lol
> CAI=cold air intake


lol,:facepalm:

i dont make a CAI for this car, only the short ram intakes, but im pretty sure there is a company out there that may if you look around. A good CAI would be my choice if there are any available. Make sure that youre careful with driving in severe rain or snow with a CAI.


----------



## McSlo2.0 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm also driving an '03 2.0...if its maintained well it really can be a bulletproof engine which is nice. 

For an intake, lots of people go with the short ram (filter on MAF) or the CAI (filter on a stick) which you can do but honestly, all i did was swiss cheese my stock air box and put in a K&N drop-in filter and i love it. 

As far as an exhaust goes i would recommend a Techtonics Tuning setup, and if you want to chip it pm DJ Gonzo or look up "gonzo tuning" on facebook.

check out the DIY/FAQ thread in the mk4 forum (its always located 3rd from the top)...theres tons of good info in there

heres some good reading on the subject too:
http://www.eurotuner.com/techarticles/eurp_0708_volkswagen_engine_tuning/index.html

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3023219#post35065450

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2917249


----------



## Stefano.T (Apr 26, 2011)

I might be wrong but i could have sworn that AEM makes a cold air intake for the jetta? 

Also if i was gunna get one id either put a water sheild on it or a Air Bypass Valve, that would 

do the trick i think. thx again guys great advice, and ill check out the options mentioned.


----------



## McSlo2.0 (Mar 5, 2011)

Stefano.T said:


> I might be wrong but i could have sworn that AEM makes a cold air intake for the jetta?
> 
> Also if i was gunna get one id either put a water sheild on it or a Air Bypass Valve, that would
> 
> do the trick i think. thx again guys great advice, and ill check out the options mentioned.


they do but its not worth the money for the minimal gains, short ram or K&N drop in is definitely the best bang for your buck


----------



## Pitz585 (Apr 29, 2011)

I went with the short ram, but I also have a 1.8t.


----------



## emieu1 (Oct 14, 2010)

to the OP, i was in the same position when i had my 2.0L. I really dont think its worth it to spend $300+ on a chip to gain ~10 HP. Try what i did, get a 1.8t  But if you're looking to keep the 2.0L go for looks and not performance. And an intake and catback will make it sound nice.:thumbup:


----------



## Stefano.T (Apr 26, 2011)

how much hp do u think i could get out of a 2.0l?


----------



## McSlo2.0 (Mar 5, 2011)

read the links i posted for you


----------



## Stefano.T (Apr 26, 2011)

McSlo2.0 said:


> I'm also driving an '03 2.0...if its maintained well it really can be a bulletproof engine which is nice.
> 
> For an intake, lots of people go with the short ram (filter on MAF) or the CAI (filter on a stick) which you can do but honestly, all i did was swiss cheese my stock air box and put in a K&N drop-in filter and i love it.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same think but with borla tips, the problem with that is i need to find a down pipe. either that or change the body kit and go with a magna flow.


----------



## McSlo2.0 (Mar 5, 2011)

do you mean a down pipe as in the piece attached to the exhaust mani? or like a turn-down tailpipe that looks like the one you have on there now? when you order the TT you can get the borla muffler and order it with the turn-down tailpipe. if you want the straight tailpipe you can just cut out a slot for it in your stock valance.


----------

